#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Como acessar a central, ja que estou em outra faixa de ip?

## salvador

A minha situação é a seguiente:
Tenho um modem num local, com ip 192.168.1.1, aí eu fiz ptp para trazer até a torre. o tpt ficou com ip 192.168.1.20 e 192.168.1.21. esse link chega com hub, e posso usar a mesma faixa de ips no computador. mas aí eu passo esse link para uma rb, então a antena que manda, ficou com ip 192.168.1.22, e a antena que recebe la na torre ficou com ip 192.168.1.23. na porta wan da rb, ficou o ip 192.168.1.24. Ja na bridge ond ja fica pronto o link para o cliente, ficou com ip 192.168.6.1. Eu consigo acessar a rb pelo ip 192.168.1.24, porém, se eu quiser acessar as antenas dos clientes que estão na faixa 192.168.6..., eu não consigo. O que eu preciso fazer para acessar?

----------


## salvador

Ok. Obrigado. Vou ver se me localizo. Eu imagino que tenho que fazer uma regra em ip-firewall-nat. Mas eu n sei como fazer essa regra. Fazer regra de entrada de internet e saída eu sei, mas essa é uma saída diferente. Ainda estou sem ideia clara de como fazer.

----------


## alextaws

os ips dos equipamentos do ptp(enlace) usa um diferente do que recebe link isso não é necessário.

----------


## smith

Vai de ospf companheiro.

----------


## wld.net1

rapaz, ospf não recomendo para quem não tem experiência, mas um simples roteamento da para ele acessar.

----------


## wld.net1

> Despende do cenário, pode ser que no seu caso o roteamento estético resolva.


o que é que está bonito tutu? " Estético " eu sei que sou lindo.  :Big Grin:

----------


## salvador

Ok. Mas assim eu recebo ip do modem na minha torre, aí eu repasso adiante esse link, e aí se eu fizer o controle de banda na minha torre, eu acesso normalmente tudo, mas quando eu faço controle de banda na torre onde será vendido, aí naquela placa eu entro normalmente, através do ip da wan, q é a mesma faixa q eu uso. O problema é que para ver os clientes conectados no rocket eu não consigo visualizar. vejo o tudo naquela placa, apenas n consigo ver os clientes conectados.

----------


## andrecarlim

> Eita rapaz, maldito corretor ortográfico. Kkkkkk


Ahhaamm, sei que foi o corretor!

Você é "malandrosauro" tutu!

----------


## muttley

Aqui tenho um cenário parecido com o seu. 
Modem>>RB750 autenticando o link, e depois entra em um ponto a ponto, 2 nanos, até 
em cima de um prédio no meio do caminho. E nesse prédio mais dois nanos, mais um
ponto a ponto, pra chegar até meu provedor, recebe com outro nano.
Em cima desse predio tenho uma omni com bullet, ligado em um swith, e desse swith vem meu link la da rb750. E nesse predio tenho alguns clientes, que eu controlo na rb750. 
E aqui no meu provedor depois que chega o link pelo ponto a ponto, eu tenho outra rb750. mas com 65 clientes conectados e controlando, em pppoe. 
Então, eu acesso toda a rede. 
Modem 192.168.6.1,RB750 ether3-192.168.3.1- Nanostation(1)-192.168.3.251, Nanostation(2) em cima do prédio192.168.3.252, nanostation(3)em cima do predio 192.168.3.253, Nanostation(4)aqui recebendo no provedor 192.168.3.254, 
entra na ether1 da rb750 aqui no provedor. 
Recebendo link em dhcp, la da rb750 depois do modem! Ether2- clientes, 192.168.1.xx
E pra acessar o modem que esta la do outro lado, tenho q colocar um ip na mesma faixa do modem, aqui na ether1 da rb do provedor!

----------

